# A somewhat difficult request



## danielw (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey guys,
So this is my first time posting on this board. My little sister met an adorable dog yesterday, and she can't figure out what breed it is. We asked the owner, but she wasn't sure either. I was hoping you could help me identify it from this drawn picture. X_X (not a joke)










This may sound ridiculous, but any ideas in any direction would help.

Thanks in advance!
Daniel

**EDIT**

Hey everyone,
Thanks for all of your help.

So far I have:
Border Collie mix
(different face)
Sheltie Pomeranian mix
(too furry)
Shiba Inu mix
(ears are too small)

The dog is medium-large, and it kind of looks like a brown goberian. *reminds me of a lion cub/wolf and a bigger and furrier version of a welsh corgi*


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

We REALLY need a photo.

I would call that a cartoon fox.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Well since we can't see the height/structure/coat texture of the dog, it's almost impossible to say. I'll just take a random guess, this was the first thing that came to mind, Shiba Inu mix?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

and my first thing that came to mind was border collie mix,

See everyone sees something different in your drawing. Not to mention we can't see the shape of the stop or occiput, loin, angulation, rib spring, all these things go into determining breed.


----------



## danielw (Sep 19, 2009)

haha my sister drew the picture. It's not detailed at all, but thanks for trying. I'm hoping to just get a list of dogs and then cross reference them with a set of pictures to hopefully find the breed of dog.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Cute idea though.. Great effort anyways. I hope she finds what she is looking for!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

my 1st thought was Sheltie/Pomeranian mix....then i thought, "Why don't you go get a breed book and look thru it....that'd probably be your best bet....good luck as it's most likely a mix since the owner didn't even know.....


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

I saw shiba too.


----------



## danielw (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey everyone,
Thanks for all of your help.

So far I have:
Border Collie mix
(different face)
Sheltie Pomeranian mix
(too furry)
Shiba Inu mix
(ears are too small)

The dog is medium-large, and it kind of looks like a brown goberian. *reminds me of a lion cub/wolf and a bigger and furrier version of a welsh corgi*


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

danielw said:


> Hey everyone,
> Thanks for all of your help.
> 
> So far I have:
> ...


It's ears are smaller than a shiba? Shibas have some of the smallest ears in relation to body size of any breed.


----------



## danielw (Sep 19, 2009)

Keechak said:


> It's ears are smaller than a shiba? Shibas have some of the smallest ears in relation to body size of any breed.


I meant the shiba's ears are too small


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

danielw said:


> I meant the shiba's ears are too small


OH hehe  I was thinking Holy cats that pooch much have TINY ears


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hmm Husky/Chow mix?

Chwo mix1

This dog is a bit overweight but you get the idea


----------



## danielw (Sep 19, 2009)

bump 
(bring up my post)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

is there a reason you can't post a photo?


----------



## danielw (Sep 19, 2009)

We forgot to take a picture


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Well the thing is..we can't really keep guessing if we have no clue what she looks like and honestly from the drawn picture, she could be a hundred different mixes.


----------



## MakeShift Heart (Sep 12, 2009)

Is it a Korean Jindo Dog?


----------

